# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Robbo (Jake Ryan)

## Pantherboy

*Daily Telegraph* article on H&A's "new bad boy", Robbo, played by Jake Ryan:


*Home and Awayâs new bad boy Jake Ryan to hit our screens as Pia Millerâs new love interest*

TATTOOS. Check. Buff body. Check. Cheeky smile. Check. 

Meet Jake Ryan, the new Home and Away bad boy who producers hope will fill the heart-throb void left when Stephen Peacockeâs much-loved character Brax left the bay in 2015.

Ryan, a 33-year-old from Melbourne, will make his screen debut as Robbo on the Channel Seven soap in two weeks.

Like Peacocke, he plays a bad boy cast as a love interest for the showâs leading lady. This time itâs Pia Miller.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/b...7245?width=650

Until then the actor, who has also appeared in Wentworth and Underbelly, is enjoying his last days of anonymity.

âIâm completely not prepared for the fame,â the now Bondi-based Ryan said.

âSometimes these bad boy characters can work in your favour and maybe no one will like me.â

Itâs a big tick of approval for Ryan, who actually never dreamt of becoming an actor. Like his predecessor, he too dreamt of a life in professional sport.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/0...81b3?width=366

He pursued taekwondo from a young age, was the Australian heavyweight champion for 10 consecutive years and only missed Olympic glory in 2008 because of a career-ending knee injury that forced him to consider a new path.

âIf someone said to me when I was 22 or 23 that I would have a career as an actor, I would have laughed at them. I mean, I hated drama at school. I was such a jock. But I came across the late great actor Bill Hunter who planted the seed of acting and over the years it grew,â he said.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/e...4d43?width=650

Ryan, who is single, went to acting school and did any sort of jobs to make ends meet.

Heâs now well aware of another side-effect of working in Summer Bay â you have to be beach body ready all year round.

âThere is a thing called athletesâ curse, where the second you stop training full-time you have to really be careful because you can put on weight really quickly. Thatâs been a battle of mine. So coming on to Home and Away, I think I lost about 13kg.â


& from the dailymail (based on the daily telegraph article):

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Away-role.html

----------

Perdita (16-07-2017), TaintedLove (16-07-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

*TV Week* has the following profile on Jake Ryan:


*'I'm not like Brax'

Why Jake Ryan won't be filling the void left by Home and Away's favourite River Boy.
*
Summer Bay is set to sizzle when hunky newcomer Jake Ryan steps onto the sand. Tattooed, muscly and with a knack for getting in trouble, his character Robbo certainly resembles a Braxton brother.

But before we can even utter the words "long-lost brother", the 33-year-old reveals his character is far removed from the River Boys trio.

He challenges the notions that he and fan-favourite Brax, played by Stephen Peacocke, are cut from the same cloth.

"Both characters have been painted with the bad-boy brush, and have close contact with female police officers," Jake acknowledges. "But they're very different people, which will eventually play out."

Jake does, however, welcome the comparison. In fact, he even auditioned for the role of Brax.

"I've never met Steve, but I was up for the role all those years ago," Jake reveals. "So I've definitely watched some of his work. He's an amazing actor.

"I'd like to make this character as separate as I can to his, but I take the comparison as a compliment.

"I'd love to sit down and have a beer with him one day and laugh about it all."

*Second Chances*

When he was growing up, acting wasn't really on the cards for Jake. As a keen athlete, he trained in taekwondo and went on to  become Australian heavyweight champion.

However, his bid for Olympic glory was cut short in 2008 by a knee injury.

With his sports career all but over, Jake found a passion for the arts. He built up work with minor roles before landing a part in crime drama _Underbelly_ and later in _Wentworth_, in which he had a recurring role as abusive husband Harry Smith.

Now, the Melbourne-born star is relishing his time as a leading man. And it's not just Jake who's enjoying the ride.

"Mum was over the moon - she loves the show!" he laughs. "She was probably more excited that I got the job on _Home and Away_ than if had gotten a franchise movie deal playing Batman. She's been watching and hoping I'd land something on the show."

*Body of work*

Upon accepting the job, however, Jake admits he wasn't exactly beach-body-ready for Summer Bay. But with a determined mindset and a ticking clock, he managed to slim down in just a matter of months. In fact, Jake lost 15 kilos!

"It started off as a personal goal, because my weight goes up and down all the time," he explains. "But signing onto _Home and Away_, part of your job is walking around the beach in board shorts, so you want to look fit."

Jake says his sports background helped in achieving his target.

"When I have a goal to work towards, I find it motivating," he says. "It makes getting up at 5am for a workout much easier."

But, just like the rest of us, Jake couldn't resist a few guilty pleasures.

"You've got to have a cheat meal every now and then," he smiles. "Or a few beers!"



..and the Daily Mail article with some pictures of Jake Ryan:

*'I was up for the role of Brax all those years ago!' New Home And Away hunk Jake Ryan reveals he wanted to play the bad boy but his new character is nothing like him*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...play-Brax.html

----------

Perdita (24-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's new mystery man Robbo reveals that he has amnesia next month.

Fans are about to be introduced to a very enigmatic new character, who sparks terror for Alf Stewart, Justin Morgan and Scarlett Snow when they're camping together.

The trio are forced to sleep rough for the night when their boat breaks down during a fishing trip next week, but there's a scary time ahead as Robbo (Jake Ryan) creepily keeps watch on them before attacking Alf when he's out collecting firewood.

Not stopping there, Robbo later stows away on their boat and follows the three of them back to Summer Bay, where he soon causes even more trouble by stealing from the Diner.


Home and Away newcomer Robbo has amnesia
Â©  CHANNEL 5

After spotting Alf out and about, Robbo later decides to target him for a second time by visiting him at home and â somewhat bizarrely â demanding some answers.

Alf is baffled over this guy's strange behaviour, until Robbo reveals that he has no idea who he is and can only remember waking up on the beach.

When Kat and Tori get involved in this strange situation, they discover that Robbo has a nasty head wound which probably gave him a concussion.

Efforts are then made to help Robbo out and discover his true identity, but it's clear that there'll be no immediate answers. So, who is this guy? And when he mentions that he recognises Kat from somewhere, could there be a secret connection between them?


Home and Away newcomer Robbo has amnesia
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away newcomer Robbo has amnesia
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, September 4 and Tuesday, September 5 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (26-08-2017)

----------


## kaz21

I wonder if the grave that was seen being dug. Is to do, with robbos partners death.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's new mystery man Robbo is forced to take a lie detector test next week, as Kat Chapman starts to doubt his story.

Kat (Pia Miller) has recently started working on Robbo's strange case, after he turned up in Summer Bay claiming to be suffering from amnesia following his attack on Alf Stewart.

Upcoming episodes see Kat go above and beyond in her attempts to find clues on Robbo's past, but she's stopped in her tracks when she discovers that he has a photo of her in his possession.

This leaves Kat to wonder whether Robbo (Jake Ryan) actually came to the Bay looking for her â and if he could actually be lying about his supposed amnesia.


Kat Chapman forces Robbo to take a lie detector test in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Deciding that she needs some clear answers on whether she can trust Robbo or not, a determined Kat asks him to take a lie detector test to prove that he's telling the truth.

Robbo agrees to the test as he's equally keen to crush Kat's doubts, but when the results prove that he isn't being dishonest, she still isn't happy or satisfied.

Realising she's getting far too invested in this situation, Kat tells Robbo that she's decided to step back from his case.

This also means ending their friendship, even though she wishes him all the best. Will Robbo be willing to keep his distance from Kat in the future?


Kat Chapman forces Robbo to take a lie detector test in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Kat Chapman forces Robbo to take a lie detector test in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 19 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (09-09-2017)

----------


## lizann

a superhero like brax with heath's clothes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (14-09-2017), Pantherboy (14-09-2017), tammyy2j (14-09-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is he a cop?

----------


## kaz21

He is, he's in the run as well.

----------

lizann (17-09-2017)

----------


## lizann

> He is, he's in the run as well.


he was like terminator running rescuing raffy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (17-09-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Lol

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of filming at Palm Beach this week. Ash (George Mason) & new character Dean (Patrick O'Connor), but interestingly also Robbo (Jake Ryan) wearing an ankle monitor!



*A bad day in Summer Bay? Home And Away's George Mason brawls with Patrick O'Connor in dramatic scenes ... while Jake Ryan's character is spotted with an ankle monitor.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-O-Connor.html

----------


## Pantherboy

After the last posting showing Robbo wearing an ankle monitor, there is now these pictures of Jake Ryan (Robbo) filming today & being led away in handcuffs by police:


*Given the boot? Home And Away star Jake Ryan is slapped in handcuffs and ushered away by police as he is spotted filming dramatic scenes with co-star Penny McNamee*

His mysterious bad boy character Robbo ruffled feathers when he burst onto the Home And Away scene earlier this year.

But Jake Ryan may be set to leave the show already, after his character was seen being ushered away in handcuffs by police during filming of the show on Monday. 

A disheveled Jake was seen at Balmain Local Court, in Sydney's inner-west, being handled by a group of armed officers who whisked him away from the scene of an apparent confrontation.....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ng-Sydney.html

----------

TaintedLove (09-10-2017)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Getting borrrrrrrrrrrrring. 

And when will he wear a shirt to cover up the rubbish attempt of fake tattoo's? 

Yawwwwwwwn

----------


## Pantherboy

I believe that all/most of his tattoos are real. There are numerous photos around, old & new. Plus I think that it was mentioned when it first announced he was to appear on H&A that his tatts would fit in well with the 'bad boy' image (he also auditioned for the role of Brax years before):

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...0977595967.jpg
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...0133957117.jpg
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...0133957186.jpg  (mirror image)
https://www.instagram.com/p/BReh4GBj...by=jakey__ryan
https://www.instagram.com/p/BSkGmv-j...by=jakey__ryan
https://www.instagram.com/p/BRz_ptiD...by=jakey__ryan 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BZ7ThbzF...by=jakey__ryan
https://www.instagram.com/p/BTc3HEvl...by=jakey__ryan

----------

TaintedLove (08-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, mystery man Robbo also considers leaving Summer Bay after his girlfriend Kat Chapman catches him up to no good.

Robbo (Jake Ryan) becomes desperate for answers after an unknown figure from his past plants a bomb on his trip away with Kat, Justin and Scarlett.

Although all four of them escape from the scary situation without any serious injuries, Robbo is left concerned over Kat's safety and becomes transfixed on the police's efforts to find out who was responsible.

Robbo gets his chance to find out more about what's going on when he meets Kat (Pia Miller) at the police station and she briefly disappears to file a report with her superior officer McCarthy.


Robbo considers leaving Kat Chapman in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
When Robbo uses the opportunity to hack into Kat's computer, he gets caught in the act by her and she's furious over his betrayal.

In the aftermath, a guilty Robbo packs his bags and considers leaving the Bay, but he's stopped in his tracks when Kat reaffirms her commitment to him despite everything â confirming that she trusts him and wants him by her side.

Will this be enough to keep Robbo in the Bay?


Robbo considers leaving Kat Chapman in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Robbo considers leaving Kat Chapman in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, November 20 and Tuesday, November 21 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (11-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away tough guy Robbo rushes off to prevent a murder after his girlfriend Kat Chapman is kidnapped later this month.

Robbo (Jake Ryan) faces a frightening race against time after dangerous villain Novak snatches Kat, under instructions to get rid of her so that she can't testify in the police corruption case.

When Robbo figures out that Novak (Mirko Grillini) has taken Kat off to a wrecking yard, he's horrified to find her tied up inside a car which is about to be crushed.

Novak has come up with the brutal plan to eliminate Kat (Pia Miller) forever, but fortunately Robbo is on hand to jump into the forklift and stop the crusher.


Kat and Novak have a showdown but Robbo comes to the rescue in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Kat and Novak have a showdown but Robbo comes to the rescue in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Robbo continues to take control of the situation when he knocks Novak out cold and frees Kat from the car.

After dropping Kat off at the hospital, Robbo returns to deal with Novak once and for all â and their latest showdown takes a grisly turn in gripping scenes.

As the two men fight, a shot is fired accidentally and Novak suffers a fatal injury.

Needing to cover his tracks, Robbo takes Novak's body off into a dingy and guides the boat into darkness, then returns home and destroys the evidence. Can he really keep Novak's death under wraps?


Kat and Novak have a showdown but Robbo comes to the rescue in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, January 29 and Tuesday, January 30 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (20-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.backtothebay.net/news/201...home-and-away/

Who is Beckett Reid?


Read second half of the spoiler from BTTB   :Smile:

----------

Pantherboy (05-04-2018), TaintedLove (08-04-2018), tammyy2j (05-04-2018)

----------


## lizann

robbocop is not human he is an alien  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Pantherboy (05-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in the Bay, there's a shock for the local community when Robbo is released on bail.

Robbo (Jake Ryan) is granted his freedom temporarily as he awaits his trial, but the news doesn't go down well with many of the locals â Ash in particular.


Robbo has been released in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

New policeman Colby Thorne bears the brunt of the backlash as the community demand answers from him over exactly why and how Robbo got bail.

Fearing things could get out of hand, Colby urges Robbo to keep a low profile to prevent any further trouble from breaking out.

Tori Morgan is also forced to face the music, as she was part of the efforts to free Robbo. Can Ash ever forgive her for this?


Tori Morgan and Ash clash over Robbo in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, April 16 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*AUST PACE SPOILER ALERT!*


*Home and Away finally reveals the whole story behind Robbo and Beckett Reid.

Australian viewers have discovered the full truth today.*


*Warning: This article contains Home and Away spoilers for episodes which won't air on Channel 5 in the UK until May.*


Home and Away has finally revealed the full story behind mystery man Robbo and his shocking past.

Robbo's memories finally returned in scenes shown in Australia today (April 17), forcing him to face up to tragedies that his amnesia had blocked out.

Tuesday's Australian episode of Home and Away saw Robbo come face-to-face with federal police officer Lance Salisbury, a man who knew him in his former life.

Show bosses have cast Packed to the Rafters star Angus McLaren in the role of Lance, who forced Robbo to confront his past in tense scenes.

Finally explaining everything, Lance revealed that Robbo was once a federal police officer too, with the name of Ryan Shaw.

Robbo went undercover with the alias of 'Beckett Reid' to track down the people who killed his young family.

'Beckett Reid' was only ever a fictional identity as part of his cover story, so the crimes that he'd supposedly committed never actually happened.

This means that Robbo didn't break the law until killing crazed criminal Dennis Novak in self-defence last year.

Robbo â or more accurately, Ryan â was sent to Summer Bay to protect Kat Chapman as part of his undercover mission, but everything went wrong when he lost his memories.

His fellow officers didn't step in sooner as they wondered whether his amnesia was all part of his cover and didn't want to risk interfering.

With Robbo's name now cleared of everything apart from the Novak incident, it looks like Home and Away's latest twist could pave the way for him to stay in Summer Bay. Will the locals give him a chance now the truth is out?

*Home and Away airs these scenes in May in the UK. The show airs at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

tammyy2j (18-04-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was "Ryan Shaw" not sent to kill Kat but undercover alias "Beckett Reid" was?

His storyline is confusing

----------

Pantherboy (18-04-2018), Splashy (18-04-2018)

----------


## kaz21

He was undercover as Beckett Reid sent to protect kat. He was supposed to be a “hit man” so he could take over from Novak, but instead of killing kat, he was supposed to protect her. But then Dylan carter showed up, and what ever happened on the boat, caused his amnesia. The cops didn’t interfere as they thought it might have been part of his cover. It wasn’t until the trial, they realised he really didn’t know, who he was aka Ryan shaw.

----------

Pantherboy (18-04-2018), Splashy (18-04-2018), TaintedLove (27-04-2018), tammyy2j (18-04-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> He was undercover as Beckett Reid sent to protect kat. He was supposed to be a âhit manâ so he could take over from Novak, but instead of killing kat, he was supposed to protect her. But then Dylan carter showed up, and what ever happened on the boat, caused his amnesia. The cops didnât interfere as they thought it might have been part of his cover. It wasnât until the trial, they realised he really didnât know.


I am afraid I am still confused  :Ponder:

----------

Pantherboy (20-04-2018)

----------


## kaz21

All you really need to know, is he’s actually a good guy.

----------

lellygurl (18-04-2018), Pantherboy (19-04-2018), Splashy (18-04-2018)

----------


## Splashy

I dont normally read spoilers but the story line has been very confusing, plus I was getting sick of Ash and his yobbish righteousness! 

 I really hope Torrie never takes the thug back and her brother boots him from his garage business.

----------

lellygurl (18-04-2018), Pantherboy (19-04-2018)

----------


## lizann

tori is grating on me you can tell she will jump on robbocop she likes kat's exs

----------

Pantherboy (20-04-2018), Splashy (19-04-2018), tammyy2j (19-04-2018), tayfanatic (18-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

[QUOTE=Originally posted by kaz21;He was undercover as Beckett Reid sent to protect kat. He was supposed to be a âhit manâ so he could take over from Novak, but instead of killing kat, he was supposed to protect her. But then Dylan carter showed up, and what ever happened on the boat, caused his amnesia. The cops didnât interfere as they thought it might have been part of his cover. It wasnât until the trial, they realised he really didnât know, who he was aka Ryan shaw.[QUOTE]




> I am afraid I am still confused


AUST PACE

Yes, it is all confusing tammyy2j! This storyline has more holes than Swiss cheese! After what we saw in the latest episodes (in Aust), I have seen people mentioning online that they have now concluded/believe that "Robbo" was only meant to be a 6 month/guest character & that either he was supposed to be arrested & put in jail for being "Beckett Reid", or he would take off before the authorities could catch up with him & go on the run. However, because the powers that be were liking the character so much, they decided to change his path so that they could keep the character on the show (An ongoing replacement perhaps for Ash, when he leaves soon???). So the current storyline is to try & tie it all together (quickly), so they could keep him around. Just a theory, but it is hard not to dismiss it given the unanswered questions remaining & some of the flimsy reasons given eg. after Lance (Aust Fed Police - AFP) says they didn't know if his amnesia was a ploy, so they left him in the field to see how it all played out & only intervened when it looked like he would go to jail, Robbo says "the woman I loved died because you sat on your hands!". Lance's only response is "mistakes were made, yes, but it is how we move forward that counts"....

I was hoping we would get more detail/discussion on Dylan Carter & the boat incident ie if Robbo/Beckett Reid was supposed to be going to kill Kat for the bad guys, why was Dylan pointing the gun at Robbo on the marina? As one of the bad guys, did Dylan find out that Robbo was undercover & was going to save her instead, so he confronted him, leading to the altercation on the boat etc etc? OR did Dylan still 'love' Kat (remember he had all the pictures of Kat on the wall of his house when the cops, including Kat, raided it), & still thinking Robbo was on his way to kill Kat for his associates, he tried to stop him anyway etc etc? Disappointingly I gather we will never find these type of answers out now as Robbo supposedly still can't remember what happened on the boat & it looks we won't be getting anymore details of what happened now with Robbo/Ryan Shaw a free man - he told Colby the truth when he returned in last night's episode, but it was offscreen. In next Monday's ep he is supposed to confront Ash & tell him the (whole?) story, so we might get some extra bits there, but I doubt it. It seems they just want the story wrapped up quickly so they can move on with Robbo. Lance is supposed to make a reappearance in a couple of weeks so we might get more info, but again, I doubt it. Also, with Dylan Carter's body never being found, & all these unanswered questions as to what happened on the boat, are we someday in the future going to have a storyline where he 'returns from the dead' to seek revenge on Robbo..........???

Again, AUST PACE, so don't read on if you want to wait till it screens in the UK

Just to expand a bit on kaz21's great summary: For mine there are holes in the story, but this is how they tried to explain it: After Lance from the AFP tells Robbo that he is actually a cop named Ryan Shaw & Beckett Reid does not exist, he tells him that he (Ryan Shaw) was working on a case that was close to exposing high level corruption in the force. Someone got wind of it, & his family was killed to send a message/get him to drop the investigation. Ryan said that if he walks away from the case, the bad guys win. They have files on officers who may be targeted by the bad guys, including Kat, & after what happened to his family he doesn't want this to happen to anyone else. So Ryan goes undercover - all records of Ryan Shaw (medical, driver's licence, credit cards etc) are deleted & the identity of 'Beckett Reid' is born & all his fake details are entered into the system (including a passport). When he is deep undercover, the bad guys eventually target Kat. Novak was supposed to go & kill her, but 'Beckett Reid' volunteers to take his place. He/they were instead going to take Kat into protective custody & then "blow the whole thing wide open", but then Carter showed up & things went bad. The AFP lost contact with Ryan/Beckett. Later when he re-surfaced, they didn't know if his amnesia was a ploy, so the decision was made to keep him in the field & see how it all played out. After the psychiatrist's report they realized the amnesia was real, & when it looked like he would go to jail they stepped in. As I mentioned earlier, an angry Robbo/Ryan says "the woman I loved died because you sat on your hands!". Lance's only response is "mistakes were made, yes, but it is how we move forward that counts". It remains to be seen how that happens.....

----------

TaintedLove (27-04-2018), tammyy2j (03-06-2018)

----------


## lizann

his blonde doctor, tori's friend looks familiar who plays her? she is treating robbocop

----------

Pantherboy (25-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

> his blonde doctor, tori's friend looks familiar who plays her? she is treating robbocop


Tori's friend, Professor Juliette Pickford, is played by English actress Lisa Kay. She also recently made a quick appearance on Neighbours as Rita Newland. Among other things, she played Nurse Carol Cassidy on Heartbeat (2006 - 2010).

----------

lizann (25-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away reveals Robbo's full backstory later this month after his trial is gatecrashed by federal agents.

Robbo (Jake Ryan) heads to court after being charged for crimes committed by professional hitman Beckett Reid.

The authorities are convinced that Robbo was Beckett before he lost his memories last year, but a big twist at the trial is about to change everything.

Just when things are looking bad for Robbo, federal agents storm into the courtroom and drag him away â taking full control of his fate.


Robbo in court in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Robbo has no idea what's going on when he's taken to a remote warehouse, but all becomes clear when he meets federal police officer Lance Salisbury.

With Lance's help, Robbo's memories finally make a full return and he remembers that he was once a federal police officer too.

Robbo â or Ryan Shaw, as he was once known â went undercover as 'Beckett Reid' to track down the people who killed his family.


Robbo is led away by federal agents in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

'Beckett' was only ever a fictional creation to help Ryan maintain his cover, which means the charges against him are now meaningless.

Robbo also looks set to escape punishment for the death of Dennis Novak, since he only killed him in self-defence.

Faced with the possibility of being a free man again, Robbo is overwhelmed. What does the future hold for him?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, May 16, Thursday, May 17 and Friday, May 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (05-05-2018)

----------


## lizann

how old is he and he wants to stay why?

----------


## tammyy2j

Did he really have a family that were murdered or was that part of his cover story?

I think him with Leah might be ok but he is close with Tori

----------


## hward

I haven't watched for ages but I take it Robocop is still there then...

----------


## Pantherboy

> Did he really have a family that were murdered or was that part of his cover story?
> 
> I think him with Leah might be ok but he is close with Tori


Yes, he really did have a family & they were murdered (which led to him going undercover).


SPOILER ALERT

He will eventually get together with Jasmine, but later on there will also be a complicating IVF storyline with him & Tori

----------

tammyy2j (14-06-2018)

----------


## lizann

> I haven't watched for ages but I take it Robocop is still there then...


 yes robbocop is still there, terminator who wont say i will be back as he wont leave  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

hward (14-06-2018), kaz21 (14-06-2018), tammyy2j (14-06-2018)

----------


## lizann

if robbocop joins the force again will he wear police clothes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Robbo has a shocking near-death experience next month, as Summer Bay's new villain Ebony Easton spikes his drink with poison.

A tense new storyline will see Robbo (Jake Ryan) and Ebony (Cariba Heine) both start to play games with each other, hiding ulterior motives as they spend time in each other's company.

While Ebony still wants revenge against anyone associated with her brother Boyd's death, a suspicious Robbo thinks that she may be plotting against Colby Thorne and is keen to find out what she's up to.

Although Ebony is clearly taking the slow-burn approach with her lying and scheming, her mum Hazel is losing patience and orders her to speed things up.


Ebony Easton schemes during lunch with Robbo in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

After hearing that Robbo is getting too close to the truth, Hazel hands Ebony two vials of poison and orders her to get the job done by killing both him and Colby.

Giving into her mum's demands, Ebony pours a vial of poison into Robbo's glass of champagne while cooking lunch for him.

As Ebony anxiously waits for Robbo to take a fatal sip from his spiked drink, the conversation suddenly turns to Kat's death and things become very emotional.


Ebony Easton schemes during lunch with Robbo in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Struck by how genuine Robbo is when relaying his heartbreak over Kat, Ebony decides that she can't go through with killing him and pours the poisoned drink down the sink.

Although Robbo is seemingly off the hit list, things aren't looking too good for Colby, as Ebony later makes contact with Hazel and promises that the troubled cop will still get what's coming to him. But what does she have in mind?



Ebony Easton schemes during lunch with Robbo in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, July 11 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (30-06-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Robbo fights to clear his name next month after being framed for the murder of Hazel Easton.

A shock new storyline will see Robbo (Jake Ryan) face a possible jail sentence after scheming Ebony murders her own mother just to set him up for the crime.

The horrifying turn of events unfolds on screen on Channel 5 next week, as Ebony's revenge plans finally come to a head.

Ebony also gives Colby Thorne a potentially fatal dose of muscle relaxant, wanting to make him pay for shooting her brother Boyd dead earlier this year.


Colby Thorne in hospital in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

As seen in these new spoiler pictures, Robbo's frustrations will grow when the police refuse to believe that he has nothing to do with Hazel's murder.

Desperately needing allies, Robbo confides in Tori and Justin Morgan (Penny McNamee and James Stewart) about what's going on, explaining that Ebony has been plotting revenge for Boyd's death for weeks now.


Robbo protests his innocence to Justin Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Although the Morgans try their best to help Robbo, it's Jasmine Delaney who makes the crucial breakthrough when she realises that Colby must have been poisoned with drugs stolen from the hospital.

When Jasmine checks the CCTV footage, Ebony is seen stealing from the hospital's stock â a tell-tale sign of her guilt in Colby's case and a possible lifeline for Robbo too.

Tori and Justin take the evidence along to the police station, explaining that Ebony has been targeting both Robbo and Colby. But will the authorities believe that Hazel's murder and Colby's near-death experience are linked?


Justin and Tori Morgan show evidence to help Robbo in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Justin and Tori Morgan show evidence to help Robbo in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, August 2 and Friday, August 3 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (21-07-2018), tammyy2j (26-07-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Robbo grows closer to Jasmine Delaney after asking her out for dinner.

Robbo (Jake Ryan) insists on a thank-you meal with Jasmine in order to show his gratitude for her recent help with integrating himself in the local community.

When Jasmine (Sam Frost) questions Robbo about his past, he shares some painful yet fond memories as he reflects on the tragic loss of his family.

Robbo is struck by how easy it is to be around Jasmine â but it throws him, as he isn't sure whether it's a good idea to embark on a new romance.

The next morning, when Robbo spots a bikini-clad Jasmine emerging from the water, his heart races as he realises he's attracted to her. Will he reveal his feelings?


Jasmine Delaney and Robbo grow closer in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Jasmine Delaney and Robbo grow closer in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, September 7 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (25-08-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away to revisit Robbo's traumatic past in baby storyline
Could counselling prove too much for him*?

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...ast-revisited/

Home and Away will be delving into Robbo's tragic past as part of his new baby storyline.

Robbo (Jake Ryan) will agree to have a child with Tori Morgan in an upcoming plot after she asks him to be a sperm donor.

Tori (Penny McNamee) wants to have a child via IVF but settles on the idea of a private donor, rather than relying on an official waiting list.

Much to her surprise, Robbo eventually agrees to the idea when she approaches him and he even suggests co-parenting, wanting to be a part of the baby's life rather than just a donor.

However, just when things seem to be going well, Robbo is told that he may have to undergo counselling before they can go ahead with the IVF plan.

This will mean Robbo will have to open up about his traumatic history, discussing how he feels about losing his wife Lauren and their children Lucas and Sofia, who were all murdered.

Today's Home and Away episode in Australia, which airs on Channel 5 in a few weeks' time, saw Robbo left visibly shaken when he found out he'd have to talk about his past.

Could this emotional challenge pose a threat to Robbo and Tori's agreement?

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

tammyy2j (26-09-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

He might be better with Tori as with Jasmine, they are awful together

----------


## Pantherboy

DigitalSpy article (UK pace):


*Soap spoilers: Home and Away's Tori and Robbo make a big baby decision, while the River Boys could get a new member
The deal is on!*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...baby-decision/

Home and Away's Tori Morgan finalises a surprising baby deal with Robbo next week.

Tori (Penny McNamee) has decided to ask Robbo to be a sperm donor for her, seeing him as her best chance to make her motherhood dream a reality.

After taking some time to consider his decision, Robbo (Jake Ryan) finally gives Tori his answer next week â confirming that he'll help her under certain conditions.

Rather than just being a sperm donor, Robbo reveals that he wants to be part of the baby's life as a father figure, meaning that he'd be co-parenting with Tori once the child is born.

Tori also needs some time to weigh up the pros and cons after hearing Robbo's terms, but she eventually agrees to go for it with him.

The pair share a warm hug in celebration of their deal, which is witnessed by a suspicious Jasmine Delaney (Sam Frost).

In a classic case of soap bad timing, Jasmine had been hoping to confess to Robbo that she has feelings for him. When she sees him looking so cosy with Tori, will she get the wrong idea and assume she's missed her chance?

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, October 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article (UK Pace):


*Soap spoilers: Home and Away's Robbo chooses between Tori and Jasmine, while Raffy is rushed to hospital
The IVF plan is under threat again next week.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...asmine-choice/

Home and Away's Robbo reaches a major crossroads next week when Tori Morgan gives him one last chance to back out of their baby plan.

The friends have agreed to have a child together via IVF and co-parent once the baby is born, but Jasmine Delaney (Sam Frost) is one of the last obstacles standing in their way.

Aware of the possible romantic spark between Robbo and Jasmine, selfless Tori (Penny McNamee) tries to determine whether the two of them would be better off making their own baby plans.

During a private moment with Jasmine at the hospital, Tori suggests that she should talk to Robbo about her feelings in case they're reciprocated.

Tori points out that Robbo could have children with Jasmine like a regular couple, rather than going ahead with the IVF plan.

Following Tori's encouragement, Jasmine plucks up the courage to open up to Robbo about her feelings – revealing that Tori was the one who suggested they should talk.

As Robbo takes some time out to think, Tori's brother Justin (James Stewart) advises sticking to the original plan – pointing out that it's rock solid, while there's no way of determining what would happen in a relationship with Jasmine.

In the end, Robbo makes his choice and tells Jasmine that while he's crazy about her, he's going to honour his commitment to Tori.

Jasmine is left wishing that she hadn't told Robbo the truth about her feelings, while Tori is hugely relieved that she can now get started on the hormone treatment without any doubts. Will Tori and Robbo get the baby they're longing for?

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, October 31 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week) - Aust Pace.


*Home and Away's Robbo proposes to Jasmine in an emotional finale week
Is there another wedding on the horizon in Summer Bay?*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...proposal-52967

Don't put away the decorations just yet â Summer Bay could be hosting another wedding.

In a surprising twist, Robbo (Jake Ryan) pops the question to an unsuspecting Jasmine (Sam Frost). 

On bended knee, the reformed criminal bears his soul and asks his girlfriend to be his wife. Will she say yes?

While the proposal comes as a complete shock to Jasmine, their whirlwind romance has stunned many of their family and friends since the start.

The odd couple have endured grief, heartache and even a sperm donor request together. But in the face of it all, their love hasn't wavered. 

However, Jasmine had only recently digested Robbo and Tori's (Penny McNamee) attempt to become parents via IVF. Then, the local doctor suffered a miscarriage and Robbo opted out of trying again.

For Jasmine, it's all moving too fast.

"Jasmine has definitely been on a journey and was so patient throughout the IVF treatment, but it was tough," Sam, 29, explains.

"It's a very dramatic few weeks for them, and you never know what's going to happen next â that's what I love about this show!"

Meanwhile, another bombshell is ready to explode as Tori grapples with her recent betrayal. 

Determined to become a mother, she implanted the second embryo without Robbo's consent. 

This week at the Morgan house, Justin (James Stewart) implores his sister to tell Robbo the truth. He knows about Robbo's plans to propose and thinks Tori could jeopardise his happiness with Jasmine.

"It's nice for Jaz and Robbo to be talking about their future, because it's been tumultuous for so long" Sam says.

"They want to live happily ever after, but can you do that in Summer Bay?"

But Tori refuses to budge. She believes Robbo will be happy if she announces she's pregnant with his baby.

Later, Tori makes a doctor's appointment to find out the results. Meanwhile, Justin decides his friend has a right to know the truth.

"You never know what's going to happen next and it keeps me on my toes!" Sam hints.

As the drama comes to a head, one decision could change everythingâ¦

----------


## Rowdydog12

Does one of the local Palm beach kids draw on Robbo's tatts every ep?

----------


## kaz21

His tarts are real.

----------

Pantherboy (11-12-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Aust Pace!!

Pictures of Robbo & Jasmine's wedding being filmed (so won't go to air for a few months yet in Aust):


*SPOILER ALERT: Home and Away's Sam Frost and Jake Ryan share their first kiss as a married couple as the pair officially tie the knot in a stunning outdoor wedding ceremony*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-married.html

----------


## Pantherboy

And Digital Spy's article about the wedding:


*Home and Away cast film Robbo and Jasmine's wedding on location
Another Summer Bay couple tie the knot.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...smine-wedding/

Home and Away may still be off air in Australia, but the cast and crew have still been hard at work this week â filming a wedding on location.

Robbo and Jasmine Delaney will be tying the knot later this year and the occasion looks set to bring all of Summer Bay together in heartwarming scenes.

Cast members Emily Symons (Marilyn Chambers), Lynne McGranger (Irene Roberts) and Ada Nicodemou (Leah Patterson-Baker) were among those who shared some first look pictures from behind the scenes.

Ray Meagher (Alf Stewart), Tim Franklin (Colby Thorne), James Stewart (Justin Morgan) and Sarah Roberts (Willow Harris) were also pictured on set for the storyline.

Robbo and Jasmine's relationship is currently going strong on screen and it looks like we can now expect a long-term future for them, as Home and Away films its scenes a whopping six months in advance.

In the meantime, Home and Away's UK fans will see a big storyline twist unfold involving Robbo in the next few weeks, as Tori Morgan goes behind his back to continue with their baby plans.

Although Robbo doesn't want Tori to go in for IVF again using their fertilised eggs, she ignores his wishes and later ends up pregnant again.

Those scenes have already aired in Australia, where Home and Away is currently on a break until February 18.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Jake Ryan has posted a couple of photos on Instagram which seem to suggest that Robbo may have re-joined the police force? (& also that Colby is still a cop):

https://www.instagram.com/p/BwSiMEvA...ource=ig_embed

https://www.instagram.com/p/BwYGc0Xg...ource=ig_embed

----------


## lizann

i think the show should resurrect his wife and kids or give him a new lady

----------


## kaz21

He marries jasmine eventually

----------


## Pantherboy

TV Week article:

AUST PACE!


*Meet The Parents.
Why Don't Robbo's Folks Like Jasmine?*

Wedding bells are almost ringing for reunited lovers Robbo and Jasmine in Home and Away this week.

However, when the bride-to-be decides she'd like to meet her future in-laws, what happens next threatens to derail the entire wedding.

Jasmine (Sam Frost) is adamant that it would be good to get to know Robbo's (Jake Ryan) parents, giving her fiancÃ© little say in the matter.

As the couple venture out to the Shaw family farm, Jasmine grows nervous, hoping she'll be welcomed by Ian (Frankie J Holden) and Wendy (Amanda Muggleton).

When they greet each other, Jasmine chooses to hand them their invitation to the wedding personally.

However, when the foursome sit down to lunch, things take a turn at the mention of Tori (Penny McNamee) tricking Robbo into having a baby.

Soon after, when Wendy and Jasmine are left to chat, Robbo's protective mother takes the opportunity to give Jasmine a blunt message: she doesn't approve of her marrying her son and won't be giving them her blessing.

Despite Jasmine's protests, Wendy stands firm and refuses to change her opinion.

Meanwhile, Ian lets his son know of his own concerns about the union, which throws Robbo.

When Robbo returns, he senses the tension in the air and presses for an explanation. That's when Ian and Wendy lay their cards on the table: they want their son to move home to the farm.

Will Robbo be forced to choose between his family and Jasmine?



Nowtolove.com.au article from TV Week:

*Home and Away: Meeting the parents is no picnic for Robbo and Jasmine
Why don’t Robbo’s folks like Jamine?*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-parents-56596

----------


## Rowdydog12

If "Robbo's" parents call him Robbo i am done !! 

Its time for them to all call him by his real name and stop living in the past

----------


## Pantherboy

Daily Mail article with pictures of Justin (James Stewart) & Robbo (Jake Ryan) having a bit of an altercation & Alf trying to separate them (the actual article is the usual Daily Mail standard...say no more!)

*Home and Away SPOILER: Ray Meagher, 75, splits up fight between Jake Ryan and James Stewart as their characters brawl in Summer Bay - with Alf bravely diving into the action.*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Stewart.html


I have read elsewhere that someone who was on the 'Summer Bay Tour' at the time (you can see the onlookers in the background of one of the photos), has said that they heard Justin/James say that he was going to turn off Tori's life support, & that was what sparked the fight. Who knows whether that is true.

Penny McNamee (Tori) is currently still on maternity leave (I understand that she went off on maternity leave straight after they filmed Robbo & Jasmine's wedding, which is soon to air in Aust). I believe she came back briefly a while back, probably to shoot the 'birth' scenes (I think she put on Instagram at the time that she was back on set that day). She then recently also posted that she would be back on set fulltime in August. There have been a number of photos recently of filming at Palm Beach with Robbo & Jasmine with the baby & pushing the pram around etc. But, of course, there haven't been any pictures of Tori filming, which has sparked speculation that she may have been killed off. After what we are seeing at the moment in the Aust pace episodes, where Tori has had complications with the pregnancy & needs total rest etc, I think that it is more likely that she is just hospital/bed ridden for sometime. If it is true what the person on the Tour is supposed to have heard (ie Justin was going to turn off her life support), then maybe there will be a difficult birth & Tori ends up in a coma, or similar, & that is how they will explain her absence on screen for the duration of Penny's maternity leave...We will see...

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week):

AUST PACE!

*Home And Away: The threat against Jasmine, Robbo and Tori takes a deadly turn
Someone's stalking our Summer Bay favourites.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-stalker-57304

With no progress being made in their case, it's been a restless time stuck in witness protection for newlyweds Robbo and Jasmine, and a pregnant Tori, in Home And Away.

And when a mysterious letter appears at their door this week, they're panicked to realise they could be in graver danger than first thought. 

Having been bunkered down in witness protection with no end in sight, Jasmine (Sam Frost) and Tori (Penny McNamee) are becoming frustrated. 

All leads about the threat against them have come up short as the case continues to go cold. It leads AFP officer Lance (Angus McLaren) to believe the criminals after Robbo (Jake Ryan) were either spooked by the police involvement or there's a leak within the AFP. 

With little to go on, the level of the threat against the trio's lives is downgraded. Lance decides it's time to return to the field, leaving Scott (Trent Baines) to watch over the trio.

When Robbo heads to the gym to check in on the business, he runs into a disgruntled Justin (James Stewart) â why is Robbo walking around Summer Bay, when Tori is locked away from her family? 

Justin gives Robbo an earful, saying he's to blame for his sister being in peril. The exchange spurs Robbo to take the investigation into his own hands.

While seeking out Lance to request the original files from his family's case, Lance shares his suspicion the threat may have been a false alarm. Robbo is left hopeful, but presses on with his investigation.The next morning, any optimism Robbo may have had is crushed as he discovers an envelope pushed under the door.

Inside are photos taken of him and Jasmine from a distance, along with the message: "Time for you to talk." 

Are the culprits closing in on our favourites?

----------


## Rowdydog12

Did you know that Trent the AFP cop is actually Macca , Martha's brother yep Martha who is still on the run and everyone seems to have forgotten. 

Trent is the insider  :Thumbsup:  

;)

----------

kaz21 (30-07-2019)

----------


## kaz21

I don’t trust him. There’s something off about him.

----------

Rowdydog12 (30-07-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Did you know that Trent the AFP cop is actually Macca , Martha's brother yep Martha who is still on the run and everyone seems to have forgotten. 
> 
> Trent is the insider  
> 
> ;)


What now?

----------


## hward

Was Macca the one who used to hit Cassie or am I getting muddled up with someone else?

----------


## kaz21

Your correct, he was the brother of Martha and abusive boyfriend of Cassie.  If I remember rightly he lost a arm, in the explosion, at Martha’s wedding.

----------

hward (05-08-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...nes-revisited/

Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away may be lining up a blast from the past, as Dylan Carter's storylines from 2016 and 2017 are being revisited.

Dylan, who was played by Jeremy Lindsay Taylor, was given an unexpected mention on Australian screens today (August 12) as he turned out to be the key to Robbo Shaw's new mystery.

Recent episodes in Australia have seen Robbo (Jake Ryan) receive sinister threats from a dangerous group of people who need some information from him. They're thought to be the same individuals who killed Robbo's first family a few years ago.

Monday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia saw Robbo reluctantly turn up at a pre-arranged meeting place to speak to his enemies, following instructions he was given in a menacing phone call.

After being kidnapped by a group of heavies, Robbo came face-to-face with their leader Victor.

Victor told Robbo that he wants to know where Dylan Carter is, and stubbornly refused to listen to Robbo's protests that Dylan is dead.

No-nonsense Victor gave Robbo a strict one-week deadline to come back with some answers, threatening the safety of his new wife Jasmine Delaney if he doesn't cooperate.

Home and Away fans may remember that Dylan first appeared on the show in early 2016, when he was introduced as the former fiancÃ©e of Kat Chapman.

Dylan took control of the Charlotte King murder investigation, but mishandled the case by wrongly charging Zac MacGuire for the crime and blackmailing a judge to deny him bail.

Dylan also became dangerously obsessed with his former flame Kat, culminating in a terrifying situation when he held her hostage alongside Ash and Billie.

In 2017, Kat became a target when she prepared to give evidence against Dylan in court as part of a wider police corruption investigation.

Robbo was sent to protect Kat as part of his job as a federal police officer, but Dylan got to him first and they ended up in a dangerous showdown which caused Robbo's amnesia.

Dylan's blood and gun were found on a boat linked to Robbo and he was presumed dead afterwards.

As Robbo told Victor today: "I don't remember [what happened]. I took a blow to the head. All I know is that I ended up overboard and a boat washed up which was covered in blood that was Dylan Carter's. The guy's dead."

Victor replied: "I don't believe you. Dylan Carter's alive. So what's going to happen now is you're going to go and find Dylan Carter and you're going to bring him back to me."

Could Dylan be about to make a shock return, or has Robbo been sent after a man who's already dead?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in late September.

----------

Pantherboy (13-08-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Oh just hurry up and end!!!

----------

CuriousCase (16-08-2019), tammyy2j (21-08-2019)

----------


## CuriousCase

> Oh just hurry up and end!!!


Agreed. All this faux criminal/gangster stuff is laughable in a soap opera. Can we get to the much more interesting familial drama stuff, please? The River Boys injected some new life into HAA but almost 10 years of heavier focus on crime is tiresome. Lets get back to the shows roots, please and bump off clowns like Robbo, Dean and Colby.

----------

Perdita (16-08-2019), tammyy2j (21-08-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Where was Ryan's parents for his wedding?

----------


## kaz21

Car broke down.

----------

tammyy2j (29-08-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

> Where was Ryan's parents for his wedding?


They were intercepted by the Feds because Robbos baddies are after him , and the story goes on forever and ever and ever

----------

tammyy2j (29-08-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Every night the Robbo story goes in a circle and he is staring at photos !!!!! 

Hurry up!!!!! This storyline is as old as my 2 sons ages put together !!! And his name is not even Robbo !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

kaz21 (21-08-2019), tammyy2j (29-08-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE

*
Home and Away stars tease hypnotherapy twist for troubled Robbo
The amnesiac is hoping to recover his memories.* 

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-alex-neilson/

Home and Away's Ryan 'Robbo' Shaw (Jake Ryan) is set to try hypnotherapy in an attempt to recover his memories from before he was found living rough in a cove. 

According to New Idea, he and his wife Jasmine 'Jazzy' Delaney (Sam Frost) are initially uncertain about giving the rather unconventional practice a go at the behest of Summer Bay's newest doctor Alex Neilson (ZoÃ« Ventoura), despite being "at their wit's end" with his amnesia.

Ultimately though, the couple decide that it "can't hurt."

"This is a bit of a last resort for Robbo, but he has turned over every other rock and every other stone," Ryan explained in the latest issue of New Idea. "He is quite sceptical about anything to do with counselling or hypnotherapy. 

"At first, he thinks itâs a bit of a joke and that thereâs no way it will work, but he does agree to give it a go."

"Alex is a very good doctor, and very competent and well-trained," adds Ventoura, of the upcoming scenes. "She is also open to the benefits of alternative therapies, such as meditation and hypnosis. 

"If she thinks a patient will do well from something a little different, she will suggest it. I actually like that about her â I think itâs a really interesting aspect to her."

The actor also added that once the sessions get underway, it becomes clear that the situation is more "intense" than anyone involved first realised. 

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). The above scenes will air in Australia this week, and in October for UK viewers.*

----------

tammyy2j (29-08-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Ryan already did hypnotherapy?

----------


## kaz21

He did. That’s how he remembered his family. But memory is a tricky thing.

----------

Pantherboy (29-08-2019), tammyy2j (29-08-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

> He did. That’s how he remembered his family. But memory is a tricky thing.


Maybe they could try hypnotherapy on Justin to see if he remembers what work is ?

----------

lellygurl (02-09-2019), lizann (01-09-2019), tammyy2j (03-09-2019)

----------


## kaz21

:Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## lizann

> Maybe they could try hypnotherapy on Justin to see if he remembers what work is ?


 his work now is just leah  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (02-09-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

> his work now is just leah


So he has gone into the world of Doctors like his family? Plastic Surgeon..

----------


## tammyy2j

This Robbo storyline gets more annoying, dull and confusing, it is like writers do not know where else to go with him, why not have him join Colby in the force again if he can and raise his child with Tori

----------


## kaz21

I think he might rejoin the feds.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. Not a spoiler, but Jake Ryan has become a dad:


*Home and Away's Jake Ryan becomes a dad â and reveals his son's cute name
The actor dubbed the birth a "mind blowing experience"*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-announcement/

Home and Away star Jake Ryan has welcomed his first child with girlfriend Alice Quiddington. 

The Australian actor took to Instagram on Monday (October 7) to announce that the couple's baby son was born the day before, and he confirmed the new arrival's adorable name in a new post.

"IN THIS LIFE!!! 'Be still, my beating heart.' WOLF RYAN....mind blowing experienceâ¦ Alice was phenomenal and recovering well," he wrote alongside a sweet image of baby Wolf smiling.

"Superwomen! A big thank you to all the nurses, doctors, midwives and support staff at Randwick women's hospital. Amazing, amazing team of humans that brought our little mate into the world."

round the same time, Alice shared the same snapshot of the little one on her Instagram page, adding: "We finally welcomed our little man into the world.

"Wolf William Ryan. One of the most intense but incredible experiences of my life. So much new found respect for this body and what it has done and continues to do. @jakey__ryan is already super dad status and was the most amazing support to me throughout the whole pregnancy and birth, I couldn't have done it without him.

"We're just taking some time to rest and enjoy our little love bubble and new family member. Canât wait for Wolf to meet all his favourite uncles & aunties soon." 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3TtTOZA...ource=ig_embed

The loved-up pair announced that they were expecting a baby in May this year and back in August Jake reflected on how his character Ryan 'Robbo' Shaw's storyline on the soap had prepared him for fatherhood after he was given an eight-week crash course on babies on the Home and Away set.

"It's been really great training, I've had daily baby classes, it's been great," he noted. "I've had a crash course for the last eight weeks, it's like baby school university."

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia*).

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*“We’re leaving!” Jasmine and Robbo’s bombshell exit from Home and Away.

Some parental persuasion could see Robbo and Jasmine leaving Summer Bay.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...mmer-bay-60115

It's been a traumatic few months for newlyweds Jasmine and Robbo, not to mention taking on the full-time care of newborn Grace! 

So when Robbo (Jake Ryan) reunites with his parents Ian (Frankie J Holden) and Wendy (Amanda Muggleton) in Home And Away this week, they persuade him it's time to leave Summer Bay and move back to the farm. 

Will this be goodbye to a favourite Home And Away couple?

It's a joyful reunion for Robbo and his parents, as Ian and Wendy weren't sure they'd ever see their son again after both he and Jasmine (Sam Frost) were caught up in a deadly game of cat-and-mouse with the Ouroboros gang. 

Grateful that the couple has survived unscathed, Ian and Wendy are delighted to meet their granddaughter Grace for the first time. 

What they're not impressed with, however, is the newlyweds' living arrangement – sharing a tiny apartment with Colby (Tim Franklin) and Bella (Courtney Miller). 

The new grandparents declare the cramped space is no place to raise a child and tell Robbo they want him to move back to the farm for a fresh start with his family.

Robbo is reluctant, but after discussing the issue with Jasmine, they agree it's the right decision for their family. 

The happy couple go to tell Ian and Wendy they'll be leaving Summer Bay for life on the farm within the month.

Say it isn't so!

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.*

----------


## Rowdydog12

Why don't they just rename the show "Robbo and Away"  every episode is pretty much about him !!

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article.

AUST PACE!!


*Deadly betrayal! Home and Away’s Robbo’s life is on the line after discovering mate Scott’s true motives
Will Robbo make it out alive?*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...obbo-die-62171

The deadly revenge plot of the Ouroboros gang hasn't been confined to the terrifying hostage situation at the hospital. Elsewhere, Robbo is caught in a deadly situation with traitor and dirty federal police officer Scott (Trent Baines).

When we'd left Robbo (Jake Ryan) in the season finale, he'd just learnt of the siege at the hospital putting his friends and wife Jasmine's life in peril. 

It was Scott's reluctance and suspicious behaviour that finally tipped off Robbo that his friend had been turned.

"He realises Scott's got his gun and they're driving in the opposite direction to the hospital," Jake, 36, tells TV WEEK. "That's when he starts to recall all the clues he missed." 

Scott forces Robbo at gunpoint away from the hospital and out to a secluded cliff's edge. Robbo tries to reason with him – the Ouroboros gang must have threatened Scott's family. 

"Robbo realises this is probably not something Scott wants to do, but is being forced to do," Jake explains.

When Robbo tells Scott he can try to protect his family too, the AFP officer lashes out – if Robbo couldn't protect his own family, how can he protect his?

Robbo decides to try a different approach, explaining to Scott that even if he kills him, the Ouroboros gang will soon turn on him too. 

The rationale appears to work and the pair agree to head to the hospital to try to bring an end to the siege.

As Scott gets behind the wheel, however, he becomes frantic. Realising the weight of the situation he's in, he panics that if he doesn't die today, he'll go to prison, where the gang will find a way to get to him. 

With Scott becoming increasingly unhinged, Robbo tries to take the wheel. But as they fight for control, the car loses traction and crashes at high speed.

Will they survive?


And the Digital Spy article:

*Home and Away lines up shock car crash drama for Robbo as 2020 season begins
Who survives?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...2020-spoilers/

----------

lizann (27-01-2020)

----------


## lizann

robbo dead?

----------


## kaz21

Looks that way

----------


## Perdita

> Looks that way


https://metro.co.uk/2020/01/26/home-...news-12114252/
Been confirmed he has passed

----------

Pantherboy (27-01-2020), tammyy2j (28-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

> https://metro.co.uk/2020/01/26/home-...news-12114252/
> Been confirmed he has passed


Yes, in last nights Aust episode he died, just as described in this Metro.co.uk article:

*Home and Away spoilers: Second Summer Bay favourite dies as new season begins*

https://metro.co.uk/2020/01/27/home-...o=newsnow-feed


And now this Nowtolove.com.au article:

*Home and Away spoilers: Second Summer Bay favourite dies as new season begins*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...bbo-dead-62323

Home and Away fans were left in shock on Monday night when fan favourite Robbo (Jake Ryan) tragically met his end during a dramatic movie-length premiere.

Following the untimely death of Mason Morgan (Orpheus Pledger) in the season finale's deadly hospital siege, Robbo was forced to face off against traitor and dirty federal police officer Scott (Trent Baines).

https://www.instagram.com/p/B71Ee4OA...ource=ig_embed

After holding Robbo at gunpoint on a cliff's edge, Scott appears to have a change of heart and the pair drive towards the hospital where Robbo's loved ones are still being held hostage.

However, at the eleventh hour, Scott decides to run the car they're travelling in off the road, tragically killing Robbo in the process.

Taking to his Instagram following the episode's airing, actor Jake Ryan bid farewell to the show where he spent three years and shared a collage of photos from behind the scenes of his time on the show.

"Wow, what a ride the last 2.5 yrs have been. So many good memories," the 36-year-old penned.

"So much love to my Home and Away fam. Miss and love the lot of you. That's for such a fun experience. Cast and crew...amazing humans. Thanks for putting up with me. Fans and supporters, you are the most loyal, dedicated fans on earth. Thanks for all the love and support. Robbo&jaz4eva. Thanks legends. Peace out #R.i.pRobbo."

Sam Frost, who plays Jake's on-screen wife Jasmine, also took to her Instagram to share that she and Jake had gotten in touch immediately after the actor's final episode.

"Post show FaceTime. So incredibly proud of my Jakey Babe".

Co-star Tim Franklin, who plays cop Colby Thorne and shared many scenes with Jake, shared several photos of himself with Jake, captioning one post "Miss you on set mate".

While he may no longer be appearing in Summer Bay, Jake has been pretty busy in his own right.

In October, Jake's girlfriend Alice Quiddington gave birth to the couple's first child, a son they named Wolf William Ryan.


And https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-premiere.html

----------

tammyy2j (28-01-2020)

----------


## lizann

prefer jasmine dying off 

 robbocop could have taken off into hiding again

----------

tammyy2j (30-01-2020)

----------


## lellygurl

So, now Robbo is gone, who thinks Jasmine is pregnant?

----------


## tammyy2j

> So, now Robbo is gone, who thinks Jasmine is pregnant?


Yes could be

----------

